
Report urges end to “California Competes” tax credit program for businesses - DrScump
http://www.timesunion.com/news/article/Audit-California-tax-credit-program-ineffective-12320581.php
======
DrScump
This article is on page C8 of today's print edition of the Mercury News, yet
it cannot be located on their website using the search features or indexes.

Other past articles on this program that _are_ findable on the Mercury site
include one from last month regarding Gov. Brown pledging $200 million from
this fund alone for Amazon HQ2[0] and one for Yamaha last year for adding 66
employees in CA[1]. The latter quotes $200M in tax breaks in 2015 and $243M+
in 2016.

[0] [http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/18/gov-brown-pledges-
hund...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/18/gov-brown-pledges-hundreds-of-
millions-in-incentives-for-amazon-hq2-in-california/)

[1] [http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/05/how-the-state-of-
calif...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/05/how-the-state-of-california-
convinced-yamaha-of-america-to-stay/)

